
Show HN: Lottery – Can you beat the odds? - solson
http://pizzascripters.com/lottery/game/
======
montbonnot
290,000,000 possible combinations at $2 a combination. That's $580,000,000
total. You make $650,000,000 after tax if you win. You're positive of about
70k. You have to be the only winner though :)

------
solson
My 13 YO son made this. The current Powerball jackpot got his attention and he
wanted to simulate just how hard it is to hit 1 in 290,000,000.

~~~
o_nate
It's pretty funny. So if I understand correctly, in the first stage 7 out of 8
squares are red? Edit: I played it a bit more and I think I understand the
first stage, but I haven't made it past it yet. If all 7 stages were
identical, then you'd need a 1/16 chance of winning each stage to make the
odds come out correctly. So I'm guessing the stages get progressively harder.

~~~
solson
The stages do get progressively harder. Stage 2 is 1 in 10 and I think stage 7
is 1 in 36.

~~~
nautical
Yes ... stages variable : [8, 10, 12, 15, 20, 28, 36]

------
eecks
Needs to be faster to keep my attention

